# the undead = οι απέθαντοι, οι νεκροζώντανοι



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2008)

Έχει καθιερωθεί κάποια απόδοση αυτής της λέξης; Απέθαντος;
Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει η λέξη ζόμπι, γιατί το θέλω ως επίθετο, στη φράση "my undead life".


----------



## diceman (Dec 29, 2008)

«Απέθαντος» είναι η συνηθισμένη μετάφραση. Από την άλλη, γιατί το θέλεις με το ζόρι επίθετο; Δε σου κάνει σε φράση, π.χ. «η ζωή μου ως απέθαντος» ή «η ζωή μου ως ζωντανός-νεκρός»;

Άλλη επιλογή: νεκροζώντανος.


----------



## stathis (Jan 13, 2009)

_Μητσοτάκης_, αν θες μια πιο ιδιωματική απόδοση. 

(Στο μυαλό μου η λέξη undead είναι συνδεδεμένη με τον Επίτιμο. Λόγω τιμής!)


----------



## Tribal (Jan 13, 2009)

βλέποντας το θέμα, θέλω να με βοηθήσετε στην μετάφραση της λέξης *undeath*. To κείμενο τιτλοφορείται SHROUD of UNDEATH. Σε μια προσπάθειά μου σκέφτηκα να το μεταφράσω Σάβανο Μεταθανάτιας Ζωής. Τι λέτε εσείς, έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι άλλο, καλύτερο ή μικρότερο ίσως; Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2009)

Υποθέτω ότι δεν κάνει η _αθανασία_. Αν χρειάζεται ουσιαστικό από τον _απέθαντο_, τότε *απεθαντοσύνη*, όπως από τον _απέραντο_ η _απεραντοσύνη_.


----------



## Tribal (Jan 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι δεν κάνει η _αθανασία_. Αν χρειάζεται ουσιαστικό από τον _απέθαντο_, τότε *απεθαντοσύνη*, όπως από τον _απέραντο_ η _απεραντοσύνη_.



Αθανασία δε μου ταιριάζει γιατί είναι κάτι γενικό και παραπέμπει αλλού.
Απεθαντοσύνη μου φαίνεται λίγο πολύ ως αδόκιμο!


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2009)

Η «μεταθανάτια ζωή» (αγγλικά afterlife) αφορά άλλα συστήματα. Ο _undeath_, που προέκυψε από τους _undead_, αφορά το σύστημα των ζόμπι. Μπορεί το _undeath_ να έχει πολλά ευρήματα στα αγγλικά, αλλά ανήκει σε συγκεκριμένη φιλολογία και μπορεί να θεωρηθεί εξίσου αδόκιμο στο βαθμό που δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά (ούτε καν στο Urban ακόμα). Αντίστοιχό του, λοιπόν, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί η _απεθαντοσύνη_ (και θα το πρότεινα και χωρίς ευρήματα). Κάποιος πρέπει να τις λέει πρώτος τις λέξεις.


----------



## Tribal (Jan 14, 2009)

Συμφωνώ όπως τίθεται το θέμα όμως ας προτιμήσουμε να μη πατήσουμε πάνω σε αδόκιμους όρους.
Δε λέω ως πρώτη απόδοση του Undeath = Μεταθανάτια Ζωή ότι είναι απόλυτα σωστή, είναι όμως δόκιμη και «εύηχη» απόδοση.


----------



## aerosol (Jan 14, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον Nickel και επαυξάνω: η "μεταθανάτια ζωή" είναι, με την έννοια που χρησιμοποιείται απ' όλους, ακριβώς το αντίθετο απο το "undeath" (που δεν είναι τυχαίο το ότι δεν περιέχει το "life").
Το βρίσκω απολύτως λάθος.
Η "απεθαντοσύνη" ακούγεται αμήχανα, αλλά αποδίδει την έννοια και είναι συνεπής με το γνώριμο "απέθαντος".


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2009)

Ωραία, να προσθέσω τη βρικολακοσύνη και το νεκροζήν.


----------



## Tribal (Jan 14, 2009)

Ίσως το "Απέθαντη Ζωή" τότε;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να συμπεριλάβεις καθόλου το _ζωή_. Ο Νίκελ το έθεσε πολύ καλά. Το undeath και στα αγγλικά είναι νεολογισμός, ανεξάρτητα από το γεγονός ότι χρησιμοποιείται σε συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο πια.

Ο πρώτος που χρησιμοποίησε το _απέθαντος_ σίγουρα είχε τις ίδες αμφιβολίες, όμως κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει την αρχή.


----------

